# new to imports



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

im new to the imports. i just bought a 91 sentra xe. its in good condition but i want to know where i should start on making improvements. i want more go than show, but i do want 16''s and a kit. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

is it a standard tranny or automatic?
If you start off with show, you can re-paint it.... get those 16's, and some eibach coil-overs. You can also look for body kits such as Xenon, Stillen, BigMouth (AeroDuo), Drift, StreetWeapons WideBody kit, and plenty more...

If you want performance wise.. you can put in a new flywheel, and clutch, you can get Cold Air Intake, some Headers, or some Exhaust.
IF you have enought money you can swap in an SR20DET *205 HP for about 2-3 grand.

So much to do, and so much to say.....


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks man, i got my hands on a nismo engine today.... it needs headers and heads... im gonna work on that and drop it in 
the guy even threw in a magnaflow and leather seats... he was gonna junk it. i dont know what engine it is.. but it has a huge cai and its red so it looks killer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

a Nismo engine??? You should explain, as Nismo never made an actual engine. They make parts, but which parts are in your engine. You may have been ripped off there buddy.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha.. thats not a good way to helo someone out with there new car ....

But he is right, Nismo never made an engine... only parts...
do you know if that engine is an SR20DE(2.0L) or an GA16DE(1.6L) which orignally came in the car??


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

The classic "I bought a Nismo Engine" post.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

man your last post in this thread and the "Full SR20DET Conversion" thread.. in my opinion were two complete wastes...

ha.... I have never seen an Nismo engine though... only Nismo TUNED cars and engines.....


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i got messed up, anyway i ended up not buying the car after i heard this from you guys, i had only put down a down payment.. but now i need to know where i can get a real powerful engine. any suggestions?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hmm... a really powerful engine?

I hope your talkin about a Nissan Engine... 
There are several engines you can get which are powerful.
You can get a rarely used SR20DE engine with less than 40,000 miles on it, for about $600. Then you can go out and buy an Turbo Setup and boost alot of Horsepower.

Or you can get an SR20DET (T=Turbo) and like i said earlier, you can run 205HP stock, and with some mods, like headers/cams/exhaust/intake and stuff.

If you have alot of money you can go out and buy an SR20VE or SR20VET engine.


> How much power does the VE have?
> SR16VE - 173hp @ 7800rpm / 119lb torque @ 7200rpm
> SR16VE N1 - 197hp @ 7800rpm / 134lb torque @ 7600rpm
> SR20VE - 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm
> ...


 There is soo much you can do. But the SR20DE engine is an extremly tolerable engine, since it was designed to handle high boost and heat, for the turbo's in the SR20DEt engine, it is in my opinion the best.

Or you can get an RB motor, from a Nissan Skyline. Such as an RB20DET, RB25DET and an RB26DET or you can even get an TT (TwinTurbo) which will run even more power. These power ranges will be from 300-420HP depending on which one you get and stuff.

Try http://www.afterdark-tuning.com/engines.html for engine prices and install


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

wow, thanks

but is it possible to tune the stock engine. i saw a datsun 510 1.3l engine that does 8's on the quarter mile. so is it really that important to switch out the entire engine?


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> *wow, thanks
> 
> but is it possible to tune the stock engine. i saw a datsun 510 1.3l engine that does 8's on the quarter mile. so is it really that important to switch out the entire engine? *


Ummm, no you didnt. Dont take this the wrong way and I am not trying to be mean but...

Do you know ANYTHING about cars? 

First of all, the only 1.3l that ANYONE races is the rotory RX7. And the fastest one I've ever heard of barely hits high 11s. 

2ndly, there may be one out there but I have never heard of an import with an import engine EVER going below 9s. I dont even think its possible. Maybe with a big block chevy or sumpthing but I dont even think then you can, basicly its gotta be a full out dragster.

3rdly, I shouldnt even be writting this long of a reply to give credence to your post.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*RB26DETT*

I've seen some footage somewhere about an Australian Skyline at an import drag meet with an RB26DETT that did a 7 second quarter. And a tri-rotor (I think) RX-5 that looked like a tub on wheels did a 8 or 9 second quarter. Those Australians obviously know what they're doing. It was however a dedicated drag car. 

The engine you start off with doesn't necesarilly dictate how fast your car will be after modification. Some engines respond better to particular modifications than others. Some have more power stock and can be pushed further than others. One such situation is the GA16DE and the SR20DE. The GA16DE is a perfectly capable engine and can be modded to create a mean 1.6 litre. The SR20DE is, however, a more powerful engine to begin with and is used in many performance vehicles. Even the Honda boys will gerryrig them into Civics. The reason for this is not because it's a kill-all engine stock. It has a very high potential. It responds well to modification and loves turbo. This doesn't mean that you have to get an SR20 to have a good performing engine. I've seen some nicely tuned 1.6's that would leave a stock SR20 in the dust.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Import's under the 11's? Yes, they exist....
let me find the link.....
but anyway there is a Skyline which ran like 8.89sec in the 1/4 mile at 160MPH !!

So therefore, it seems you obviously do not know alot about engines. The RB26DETT can be modified to almost 1,000 HP +
now why wouldnt such a powerful engine run lower than 11's?

http://www.exvitermini.com/ Click on Movies....GTR-700: Nissan Skyline BCNR-R33 GTR V-Spec, 1995 model.

Its incredible... truely. But they exist. 



> And a tri-rotor (I think) RX-5 that looked like a tub on wheels did a 8 or 9 second quarter


 Its a Rotary Engine..... or Wankel Engine.... How they Work


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

where is the best place to get a decent SR20DE or GA16DE. i heard i can find a sr20 in a nissan truck.. at the junkyard, but i dunno how reliable that would be. any recomendations?

also, are 16's a better option than 17's? i see that alot of people complain they are too big.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

You can find a KA24DE in a truck, the SR20DE is in the Sentra SE-R, NX2000, G20, Sentra Limited Edition. If I left any out someone correct me. If you look for any of these cars in the junkyard you can get their engine. Also JGYCustoms has plenty of highpower engines and right now they even have the very rare SR20VE engine if you want it. Check them out for more info at jgycustoms.com . 

***Proud new owner of 1992 Nissan NX2000***


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um.. Sentra Limited Edition's have GA16DE engines 

but as far as the SR20DE in a truck? You can put one in.. not too hard... 

http://www.srswap.com/html/gallery/kyle.htm but then again thats an SR20DET


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There are B14 and B15 chassis cars that have SE and SEL badges that have the SR20DE in them. I think when SentraDragon said SLE he meant SEL.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey s3v3rth3stars, are you looking for just the motor? I will be doing an engine swap in the next month to a DET and will be selling my SR20DE motor, (115K miles off a '92 SE-R)complete with hotshot headers less than 6 months old.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> SentraDragon said SLE he meant SEL.


 Well.. i think he was talking about B13 Chassis cars....


> the SR20DE is in the Sentra SE-R, NX2000, G20, Sentra Limited Edition


 *other than the G20.. 

but i know what ya mean


----------

